# Ab wann in den Winterschlaf???



## Ergolinchen (14. Sep. 2008)

Hallöchen,

mich würde interessieren ab wann ihr eure kleinen (pfützen) in den winterschlaf schickt?
also bei uns hier oben auf der alb (750m hoch) sind es heute nacht schon nurnoch 3 grad... :crazy  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... kaaaaalt...

schwimmpflanzen raus, filter raus und eisfreihater rein... das sollte es gewesen sein... oder hat noch jemand tips für mich?

wünsche euch einen angenehmen start in die neue woche 

gaby


----------



## Ergolinchen (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ab wann in den Winterschlaf???*

Schade, kann mir keiner sagen ab welchen temperaturen ihr euren teich in den winterschlaf schickt?
oder... macht das keiner???

grüßle


----------



## Trautchen (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ab wann in den Winterschlaf???*

Hallo Gaby, also ich warte bis der erste Frost durch ist und dann lege ich die Pumpe und den Filter still. 
Alles andere mache ich jetzt schon so nach und nach, also gelbe Pflanzenteile raus u.s.w.
Das Wasser hat ja noch 14 Grad.


----------



## Ergolinchen (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ab wann in den Winterschlaf???*

hi,
also ich habe vorhin mal die schwimmpflanzen ins haus geholt... das waren keine 14 grad mehr im wasser. wir haben jetzt schon nur 8 grad... liegen halt auf ca. 750m höhe. ich versuch das einfach mal mit den schwimmpflanzen, wenns klappt ist gut, wenn nicht dann eben nicht.
am donnerstag habe ich etwas mehr zeit, da werde ich denke mal den filter raus und eisfreihalter rein tun. ansonsten halt die gräser und anderen pflanzen drumrum abschnibbeln und warm einpacken.

schönen tag noch gaby


----------



## elkop (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ab wann in den Winterschlaf???*

ich bin auch auf 750 meter und bei  uns ist es auch a....kalt, aber ich packe eigentlich nix warm ein. mit den schwimmpflanzen raustun warte ich noch, es wird ja wieder wärmer (hoffentlich  ) allerdings nehme ich sie nicht ins haus, sondern tu sie auf den kompost, und dann schau ich mal, was überlebt und was eingeht. kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf den winter drauf an.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## goldfisch (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ab wann in den Winterschlaf???*

Hallo,

meinen __ Aphanius Teich habe ich vor 14 Tagen eingepackt. Bisher allerdings wegen des Laubs und noch nicht mit der Kälte. Das Folienzelt ist nochmal mit Noppenfolie verstärkt. Ein AQ Regelheizer liegt für harte Zeiten auch drin. Das Wasser läuft auch den Tief-Brunnen ( 12-14 Grad) nach.

Inzwischen habe  ich noch einen Froschtunnel eingebaut, nachdem mehrmals __ Braunfrösche ziemlich sauer vor dem Frühbeet gehockt haben.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Brigitte (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ab wann in den Winterschlaf???*

Bei deinen Schwimmpflanzen handelt es sich um einen __ Wassersalat und eine Wasserhyazinthe, beide sind nicht winterhart und auch nur bedingt im Haus zu halten, da es im Winter viel zu wenig Licht hat und sie daher sehr mickrig werden oder eingehen. Solange sie hübsch aussehen kannst du sie in einer Schale mit Wasser halten, dann würde ich sie kompostieren. Die Halme von den Gräsern nicht abschneiden und auch nicht einpacken, das Wasser kann ruhig zufrieren, das macht den winterharten Teichpflanzen nichts. Eisfreihalter brauchst du keinen. Wenn du ein Wasserspiel mit Pumpe hast, dann nimm die Pumpe heraus, reinige sie und stelle sie über den Winter in einem Kübel mit Wasser in den Keller. Hast du Fische im Wasser? Hoffentlich nicht, denn das wäre eine andere Geschichte.


----------

